# Difference Between synopsis and query letter?



## BryanJ62 (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm sure this has been beaten to death but humor me, I probably missed it. I have never grasped the difference between the two. Please help me wrap my silly tired brain around this. Occasionally I'll come across an agent who can't tell the difference either which, in the long run, confuses me even more.


----------



## Sam (Nov 4, 2013)

A synopsis is a detailed two- or three-page account of _everything _that happens in the story from start to finish. A query letter is what you send to agent to explain who you are, the gist of your novel (very short), and your credentials as an author. It's no more than one page and often only half a page.


----------



## BryanJ62 (Nov 4, 2013)

So a synopsis tells the entire story in, lets say, 500 words or less while the query is basically what we read on a book jacket. Correct?


----------



## Sam (Nov 4, 2013)

No. 

A synopsis tells the entire story. A query *letter *looks like this: 

Dear Mr Publisher, 

My name is BryanJ62. I am an 28-year-old author from Eugene, Oregon, and I heard about your company from ______________. I have attached a copy of my manuscript, _Parry Hotter and the Prisoner of Banazka, _for your consideration. It is a young-adult novel complete at approximately 101,000 words. Have you ever wondered what a dragon, a centuries-old curse, and a magic wand have in common? Then my novel might be for you. It is a coming-of-age story about a teenager who must find himself in an unforgiving world. 

I have had several short stories published in magazines, newspapers, and on-line. This is my first novel, but I have been writing for almost five years now. I thank you for your time and considered attention, and have enclosed a self-addressed stamped envelope for ease of reply. Please do not feel obliged to return the manuscript. 

Thank you, 

Bryan.


----------



## Kyle R (Nov 4, 2013)

What Sam said. ^

The *query* is a brief "Hey, want to buy this?" introduction you send to agents, sometimes along with the first chapter or so of your story (depending on what the particular agent mentions in their submission guidelines.) Usually around 250 words, give or take.

- Introduce your reason for approaching this particular agent
- Pitch your story as briefly and as enticingly as possible.
- List any relevant credentials
- Thank them for their time and consideration.

If the agent is interested in your query and your included sample, they may ask to read a *synopsis* of your manuscript, which is a two to three-page summary of your story's plot. 500 to 1000 words, generally. 

If they like _that_, then they may ask for more chapters to read, or possibly the full manuscript.

It's all in the interest of saving time. Agents don't have hours to spend reading full stories. They want the bullet points so they can make quick decisions and move on (or move forward). :encouragement:

One (of many) pages to look at: http://www.agentquery.com/format_tips.aspx


----------



## BryanJ62 (Nov 4, 2013)

Gotcha - Thanks! I was pretty sure I knew the difference I just wanted to see it in print. Now all I have to do is write the thing and have everyone on this site cut it to pieces (ouch). Big thanks for calling me 28. To be in my 20's again. No thanks. To exhausting.


----------

